# se previsto



## Smilerose

Hello,
Contesto:
es. nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, *se previsto*.
My attempt:
e.g. the appointment of the System Administrator *if applicable.*
 
Pensate che possa dare l'idea? 
 
Grazie


----------



## Alec71

In questo genere di frasi e contesti è nromalissimo leggere _if applicable_.


----------



## Smilerose

Ti ringrazio molto.
;-)


----------



## Vica63

... if required?


----------



## ALEX1981X

..if it's _*foreseen*_


----------



## Smilerose

Many thanks to both Vica and Alex!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> ..if it's _*foreseen*_




Non si puo` dire _foreseen _in questo contesto, è proprio sbagliato  
E anzi e` un comune errore che ho visto spesso fare anche in documenti importanti

_Foresee_ significa soltanto "anticipare qualcosa che succedera` in futuro"; ma in italiano, il verbo _prevedere _ha un milione di significati, e questo non e` quello.
Si dice _*if applicable* _come suggerito all'inizio.


----------



## Smilerose

Many thanks for clarifying


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWHOM forse hai ragione..io però l'ho visto spesso nei documenti e nei regolamenti ufficiali credimi 

"TO FORESEE" significa anche attendere/aspettare/prevedere nel _*linguaggio giuridic**o*_ come "_foreseen by the law/ by the rules.._" che ho incontrato un casino di volte.

Guarda questo esempio : 

http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/ENI_S.p.A.%20%28E%29/Liquidation_Rights

http://www.lawphil.net/judjuris/juri1924/feb1924/gr_l-19495_1924.html

http://www.maldivesliveaboards.us/terms.htm


Magari mi sbaglio ma non mi sembra "fuori contesto", premettendo che "if applicable" a mio avviso va benissimo sicuramente 

Vedete voi 


Grazie


----------



## Teerex51

Is it a coincidence that links #1 and #3 are translations from Italian into English? 
And link #2 refers to "foreseen" 9 times, each and every occurrence having no connection whatsoever with the law? 

In most cases _Previsto_, in legal terms, is best translated with _provided for_.

In this thread, however, _if applicable_ is the way I'd go.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex questo non lo so a me i link sembrano tutti collegati logicamente ad una qualche regola...quando uno scrive o dice "_*se previsto*_" è implicito che sia sempre "da una legge" o "da un regolamento" o "da un accordo"....etc....quindi penso che sia bene o male sempre collegato ad un sorta di legge...altrimenti da chi deve essere previsto scusa ? 

Ma ripeto, magari mi sbaglio...l'ho visto tante volte e non ci trovo niente di strano tutto qui !

Questo link a scanso di equivoci penso non sia tradotto dall'Italiano ed è presente "if foreseen" in collegamento ad una norma e/o simili...

http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/extract/337/24/1768

https://wcd.coe.int/ViewDoc.jsp?id=...ckColorIntranet=FDC864&BackColorLogged=FDC864



Grazie per il contributo


----------



## Teerex51

ALEX1981X said:


> ..quando uno scrive o dice "_*se previsto*_" è implicito che sia sempre "da una legge" o "da un regolamento" o "da un accordo"....etc....quindi penso che sia bene o male sempre collegato ad un sorta di legge...altrimenti da chi deve essere previsto scusa ?



Non sono d'accordo. Previsto può essere il tempo, un evento, un incidente (vedi il tuo link #2) e nel primo esempio che citi qui sopra si parla di "effetti", non di leggi.

Il secondo esempio che citi qui sopra è una traduzione in inglese fatta dal Consiglio d'Europa. Oltre all'italiano, sia il francese che il tedesco e lo spagnolo usano _prevu/vorgesehen/previsto_ nello stesso modo. 

Nessuna polemica, è solo il tentativo di spiegare (se non fosse bastato il categorico avvertimento di ToWhomItMayConcern) che l'uso di _foreseen_ in ambito legale è da evitare.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Previsto può essere il tempo, un evento, un incidente (vedi il tuo link #2) e nel primo esempio che citi qui sopra si parla di "effetti", non di leggi.
> 
> Il secondo esempio che citi qui sopra è una traduzione in inglese fatta dal Consiglio d'Europa. Oltre all'italiano, sia il francese che il tedesco e lo spagnolo usano _prevu/vorgesehen/previsto_ nello stesso modo.
> 
> Nessuna polemica, è solo il tentativo di spiegare (se non fosse bastato il categorico avvertimento di ToWhomItMayConcern) che l'uso di _foreseen_ in ambito legale è da evitare.



Teerex non è questione di categorico o meno...ognuno da la propria interpretazione ...perfino le leggi vanno interpretate e prendere un significato diverso da quello che direbbe la logica...ci sono 5000 cose che non conosco neanche io in ITALIANO,  che lo parlo e lo scrivo da 30 anni e a volte penso, come è successo, che esistano forma accettate comunque 

Siamo in questo forum per imparare e per porci delle domande  perchè la lingua è vasta e le perplessità sono tante 

Nessuna polemica figurati


----------



## Ddohor

La discussione sta concentrandosi sul termine da usare e va bene.

Ma io ho una domanda più concettuale:
la frase ingelse
the appointment of the System  Administrator *if applicable
*mi verrebbe da tradurla
nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, *se  prevista

*Mi domando se in inglese sia veramente "if applicable" in entrambi i casi e solo per la traduzione in italiano dipenda dal contesto o se anche in inglese sia possibile esprimere la differenza.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X,

tutti i tuoi link che hai fornito tranne uno sono scritti da *non-native speakers* ed e` proprio quello a cui mi riferivo quando dicevo che e` un errore che si fa molto spesso: proprio perche`, come dice Teerex51, altre lingue hanno una costruzione simile all'italiano.

Nell'esempio del New England Journal of Medicine, "foreseen" significa proprio "previsto" nel senso di "atteso in futuro," e quindi non conta.

Questo per dire che in caso di dubbio bisogna sempre guardare cosa fanno i native speakers.

Perche` un *native speaker* non userebbe mai e poi mai il termine _foreseen _in questo modo.



Ddohor said:


> La discussione sta concentrandosi sul termine da usare e va bene.
> 
> Ma io ho una domanda più concettuale:
> la frase ingelse
> the appointment of the System  Administrator *if applicable
> *mi verrebbe da tradurla
> nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, *se  prevista
> 
> *Mi domando se in inglese sia veramente "if applicable" in entrambi i casi e solo per la traduzione in italiano dipenda dal contesto o se anche in inglese sia possibile esprimere la differenza.



Non mi e` chiaro il contesto. Devi tradurre dall'inglese all'italiano o viceversa? Da chi o da che cosa sarebbe "prevista" la nomina? Questo potrebbe far cambiare il termine da usare in inglese.


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> ALEX1981X,
> 
> tutti i tuoi link che hai fornito tranne uno sono scritti da *non-native speakers* ed e` proprio quello a cui mi riferivo quando dicevo che e` un errore che si fa molto spesso: proprio perche`, come dice Teerex51, altre lingue hanno una costruzione simile all'italiano.
> 
> Nell'esempio del New England Journal of Medicine, "foreseen" significa proprio "previsto" nel senso di "atteso in futuro," e quindi non conta.
> 
> Questo per dire che in caso di dubbio bisogna sempre guardare cosa fanno i native speakers.
> 
> Perche` un *native speaker* non userebbe mai e poi mai il termine _foreseen _in questo modo.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Towhom ripeto : siamo qua per imparare e per metterci dubbi, se sei sicuro di quello che dici e in _*ambito giuridico o contrattuale*_, tale combinazione non si possa usare ,allora per me non esiste il problema ne tantomeno più il dubbio 

Aspetto comunque il parere di tutti...native or non-native 

Grazie


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> Towhom ripeto : siamo qua per imparare e per metterci dubbi, se sei sicuro di quello che dici e in _*ambito giuridico o contrattuale*_, tale combinazione non si possa usare ,allora per me non esiste il problema ne tantomeno più il dubbio
> 
> Aspetto comunque il parere di tutti...native or non-native
> 
> Grazie



Ripeto: in ambito giuridico o contrattuale l'ho visto usare solo da non-native speakers; ed essendo bilingue, capisco il perche` dell'errore. 
Da native speakers, invece, vedo usare altri termini: _called for, provided for, required, expected, applicable, due, scheduled, _etc., depending on context.


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Ripeto: in ambito giuridico o contrattuale l'ho visto usare solo da non-native speakers; ed essendo bilingue, capisco il perche` dell'errore.
> Da native speakers, invece, vedo usare altri termini: _called for, provided for, required, expected, applicable, due, scheduled, _etc., depending on context.



Ok Whom allora vorrà dire che "if applicable" sarà la risposta più corretta che possiamo consigliare a SmileRose per la sua traduzione, se lei è soddisfatta..

Thanks 


Take it Easy


----------



## Ddohor

ToWhomItMayConcern,
starting post


Smilerose said:


> Hello,
> Contesto:
> es. nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, *se previsto*.
> My attempt:
> e.g. the appointment of the System Administrator *if applicable.*
> 
> Pensate che possa dare l'idea?
> 
> Grazie



mi riferivo alla differenza concettuale tra la frase
nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, se previsto
e la frase
nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, se prevista


----------



## Smilerose

Soddisfatta...grazie  tante a tutti !!!;-)


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

> mi riferivo alla differenza concettuale tra la frase
> nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, se previsto
> e la frase
> nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, se prevista



Nel secondo caso,  _if applicable _lo metterei in parentesi, dopo _appointment_.


----------



## Smilerose

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Non mi e` chiaro il contesto. Devi tradurre dall'inglese all'italiano o viceversa? Da chi o da che cosa sarebbe "prevista" la nomina? Questo potrebbe far cambiare il termine da usare in inglese.


 
Scusate mi ero persa un pezzo della discussione!

Si tratta del *mansionario privacy* in un _documento programmatico sulla sicurezza_ x una certa compania, e devo tradurre dal italiano al inglese.Ecco il contesto: 

*3.1 Distribuzione dei compiti e delle responsabilità*

Per il trattamento dei dati personali, XXXXX, Titolare del Trattamento dei dati ha individuato un Responsabile del trattamento del dati, ai sensi dell’art. 29 D. Lgs. 196/03, il quale assume l’incarico di progettare, realizzare e mantenere in efficienza le misure di sicurezza, previe idonee istruzioni fornite per iscritto; questi si identifica nella figura del Legale Rappresentante della Società (cfr. tab. pag. 4).
Il Responsabile, qualora ne ravvisi la necessità, provvede ad individuare eventuali altri Responsabili del trattamento dei dati e gli incaricati preposti a specifiche funzioni (*es. nomina dell'Amministratore di sistema, se previsto).*
** 
Grazie


----------



## Ddohor

Nel caso in questione cioè se sia prevista la figura dell'Amministratore di sistema. Credo che il problema riguardi il fatto che in italiano la locuzione *se previsto* include entrambi i concetti:
se previsto = una norma dispone l'istituzione di quella figura in base ad alcune condizioni.
se previsto = è stata istituita perchè si pensa che in futuro si raggiungeranno quelle condizioni che rendono obbigatorio l'istituzione di quella figura.

Soprattutto perchè si parla di ambito giuridico legale inizio a pensare che la traduzione *if applicable* non verrebbe usata da un avvocato in questo contesto mi sembra si riferisca solo al primo caso.
Ci vorrebbe qualcosa che renda l'idea della frase:
if the office (of System  Administrator) is mandatory or has been forseen.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ddohor said:


> Nel caso in questione cioè se sia prevista la figura dell'Amministratore di sistema. Credo che il problema riguardi il fatto che in italiano la locuzione *se previsto* include entrambi i concetti:
> se previsto = una norma dispone l'istituzione di quella figura in base ad alcune condizioni.
> se previsto = è stata istituita perchè si pensa che in futuro si raggiungeranno quelle condizioni che rendono obbigatorio l'istituzione di quella figura.
> 
> Soprattutto perchè si parla di ambito giuridico legale inizio a pensare che la traduzione *if applicable* non verrebbe usata da un avvocato in questo contesto mi sembra si riferisca solo al primo caso.
> Ci vorrebbe qualcosa che renda l'idea della frase:
> if the office (of System  Administrator) is mandatory or has been forseen.



Io come avrai letto, sarei dalla tua parte, in base al tuo ragionamento !
Ma i nativi dicono di no quindi bisognerebbe aspettare eventualmente altri interventi. Bisogna vedere l'esatto uso del verbo "to foresee" nel gergo giuridico o contrattuale a 360°... come ho scritto prima ricordo e conosco l'uso di "foreseen by the law" "foreseen by the rules" ma a questo punto non vado oltre perchè non sono nativo ..."*if foreseen*" me lo hanno bocciato


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

_Foreseen_ non ha alcun uso in ambito giuridico in inglese nativo. Il senso che Ddohor sta tentando di dare e` ...if the position of system administrator has been _allowed for_. Attualmente non mi viene in mente un termine comprensivo; _applicable _mi sembra per il momento l'opzione migliore.

Se cerchi "Foreseen by the law" con google trovi 304,000 risultati, nemmeno uno (ma proprio neanche uno!) dei quali e` scritto da un nativo. A questo punto viene da chiedersi se la lingua inglese "appartiene" davvero ai madrelingua o se invece la possono "scrivere" tutti coloro che ne facciano uso--nativi o no.


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> _Foreseen_ non ha alcun uso in ambito giuridico in inglese nativo. Il senso che Ddohor sta tentando di dare e` ...if the position of system administrator has been _allowed for_. Attualmente non mi viene in mente un termine comprensivo; _applicable _mi sembra per il momento l'opzione migliore.
> 
> Se cerchi "Foreseen by the law" con google trovi 304,000 risultati, nemmeno uno (ma proprio neanche uno!) dei quali e` scritto da un nativo. A questo punto viene da chiedersi se la lingua inglese "appartiene" davvero ai madrelingua o se invece la possono "scrivere" tutti coloro che ne facciano uso--nativi o no.



Hai ragione ToWhoM sicuramente la lingua Inglese però è molto soggetta alle influenze di milioni di persone che la parlano o la usano per business etc... e quindi questo rischio c'è..lo capisco ...cosi però come l'Inglese ha e ha sempre avuto una forte influenza sull'Italiano..
Pensa che amici nativi mi hanno detto che anche la parola "Footing" che in Italia viene usata per esprimere "la corsa leggera" non esiste in Inglese con tale significato perchè è la parte di appoggio del piede  

Scusa ma almeno ""foreseen by the law" è utilizzato ??


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> Scusa ma almeno ""foreseen by the law" è utilizzato ??


 Not by lawyers


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Not by lawyers



 Right ..and  By who then ?..Is it correct anyway in all other contexts apart from the Law jargon ?


----------



## Murphy

It's hard to imagine a different context in which someone would _want _to use it. No, I would simply consider it an error by a non-professional who is unaware of correct legal terminology.

_Foresee_ means to envisage or imagine an event before it happens and, _to me_, embodies a human quality which the law cannot possibly possess. The law can only *provide/allow for* something based on the fact that a human being has previously foreseen the possibility of it happening.

I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> It's hard to imagine a different context in which someone would _want _to use it. No, I would simply consider it an error by a non-professional who is unaware of correct legal terminology.
> 
> _Foresee_ means to envisage or imagine an event before it happens and, _to me_, embodies a human quality which the law cannot possibly possess. The law can only *provide/allow for* something based on the fact that a human being has previously foreseen the possibility of it happening.
> 
> I hope I'm making sense.



Perchè scusa pensi che non si possa prevedere nel passato qualcosa che può accadere o non può accadere nel futuro ??...o che deve o non deve accadere nel futuro ?....in Italiano è molto logico l'uso del verbo "prevedere" mi domando se sia un assurdità in Inglese nel campo giuridico o anche in un regolamento scrivere "foreseen by the law" perchè anche in rete ho trovato molte informazioni in merito da parte di vostri compatrioti 
_*Penso che  una legge preveda una soluzione*_ non certo un evento in senso letterale qualcosa, essa "vede prima" una determinata conseguenza o almeno la possibilità che questa accada e viene appunto "sfornata" una legge ad hoc "nel caso un certo evento,reato..etc..,succedesse...etc" al fine di disciplinare il caso ipotetico

In Inglese non c'è e non si usa questa logica in ambito giuridico  ?


----------



## Einstein

Se vogliamo un verbo che traduce letteralmente _prevedere_, a volte funziona _envisage_. Per la verità anche qui i risultati Google per _envisaged by law_ sono nella gran maggioranza stranieri e superano solo del 25% quelli per _foreseen by law_, ma almeno _envisaged_ può significare _preso in consideration_, mentre _foreseen_ vuol dire _previsto_ nel senso di _predetto_.

Comunque io uso _envisaged_ solo come alternativa, non lo suggerirei come prima scelta.

EDIT: Avevo fatto la ricerca con "by law"; doveva essere "by the law" e in questo caso "envisaged" è usato anche da parecchie fonti anglofone (e supera di 3 volte "foreseen").


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> Se vogliamo un verbo che traduce letteralmente _prevedere_, a volte funziona _envisage_. Per la verità anche qui i risultati Google per _envisaged by law_ sono nella gran maggioranza stranieri e superano solo del 25% quelli per _foreseen by law_, ma almeno _envisaged_ può significare _preso in consideration_, mentre _foreseen_ vuol dire _previsto_ nel senso di _predetto_.
> 
> Comunque io uso _envisaged_ solo come alternativa, non lo suggerirei come prima scelta.


Ok Einstein...ma pensi anche tu che nel linguaggio giuridico, l'inglese "faccia a pugni" con le combinazioni "foreseen by the law"..."foreseen by the rules"...etc.. ?...o ci sia elasticità in questo senso ?


----------



## Einstein

Alex, una legge _prevede_ un evento nel senso che la possibilità di quell'evento è presa in considerazione nel momento di formulare la legge.
_Foresee_ non ha questo significato, vuol dire solo prevedere che l'evento possa accadere. Può darsi che avendo _foreseen_ l'evento ci si provveda con una clausola della legge, ma questo non è compreso nel significato di _foreseen._

Vedi anche il mio PS sopra.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> Alex, una legge _prevede_ un evento nel senso che la possibilità di quell'evento è presa in considerazione nel momento di formulare la legge.
> _Foresee_ non ha questo significato, vuol dire solo prevedere che l'evento possa accadere. Può darsi che avendo _foreseen_ l'evento ci si provveda con una clausola della legge, ma questo non è compreso nel significato di _foreseen._
> 
> Vedi anche il mio PS sopra.



Ok Einstein...useresti più "to envisage" nel caso...comunque certo che la legge non "foresee" proprio niente   ma è l'uomo o il legislatore tramite essa che prevede una normativa in risposta a un problema potenziale... prevede una sanzione o un modo di approcciare il problema non l'evento in se ovviamente ....anche in Italiano il verbo va _contestualizzato
_
Grazie


----------



## Einstein

ALEX1981X said:


> comunque certo che la legge non "foresee" proprio niente  ma è l'uomo o il legislatore tramite essa che prevede...


Questa è una differenza linguistica. Mi capita spesso di tradurre "Nel capitolo 2 si specifica..." con "Chapter 2 specifies...", oppure di tradurre "nella Fig. 3 si illustra..." con "Fig. 3 illustrates...". Si vede che i capitoli e le figure sono in grado di pensare.
Comunque anche in italiano si dice "la legge prevede..." e non "nella legge si prevede...".


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> Questa è una differenza linguistica. Mi capita spesso di tradurre "Nel capitolo 2 si specifica..." con "Chapter 2 specifies...", oppure di tradurre "nella Fig. 3 si illustra..." con "Fig. 3 illustrates...". Si vede che i capitoli e le figure sono in grado di pensare.
> Comunque anche in italiano si dice "la legge prevede..." e non "nella legge si prevede...".



 Penso che un po di perspicacia ed elasticità mentale non guasti al lettore che si confronta con la frase (la figura 3 illustra...) ovvio che le figure non parlano ne pensano ma "*descrivono*" sicuramente anche senza il dono della parola ,come un bellissimo dipinto  adesso non esageriamo ! Sono d'accordo con te che ogni lingua abbia le proprie sfumature e particolarità rispettabilissime
A mio avviso ......con "nella legge si prevede" non mi sembra una forma neanche scorretta perchè sarebbe come "nel _testo di legge,di questa legge_ si prevede... sono previsti...etc"....oppure "nella (all'interno) delibera si prevede "..etc...ed è a livello con "la legge prevede" e simili...sono molto usati nella lingua Italiana ma dire che NON si dice mi sembra un tantino troppo Einstein


----------



## Wade Aznable

Buongiorno a tutti, 
riporto in vita il thread perchè l'errore di cui si è parlato in campo legale (previsione / previsto tradotti erroneamente come forecast / foreseen) si trova spesso anche in campo tecnico; ma cercando nel forum (anche sotto equivalenti tipo "predisposizione") ho trovato molte locuzioni complesse ma non un singolo termine che possa andare bene, ad esempio, quando stai traducendo una tabella o la legenda di un disegno tecnico. 

Mi spiego meglio: spesso capita, dall'impianto industriale all'automobile, con tutte le sfumature intermedie, di trovare una "previsione / predisposizione" per l'installazione di un accessorio successivamente all'acquisto, nel senso che tutti gli allacciamenti (aria, acqua, cablaggio, eccetera) sono pronti qualora si decidesse di procedere in tal senso. Quindi, una volta che si acquista l'accessorio, si può installare con facilità sull'oggetto preesistente perchè tutte le interfacce sono già pronte. 
I miei colleghi progettisti traducono questa "previsione / predisposizione / previsto / predisposto" con "forecast / foreseen"; ma, d'accordo con ToWhom e Einstein, lo ritengo un errore... secondo me vanno bene per le previsioni del tempo, non per una predisposizione meccanica! 

Personalmente, mi verrebbe da usare "pre-arrangement / pre-arranged", ma non mi entusiasma: qualcuno può correggere o avallare questa mia soluzione? 

Grazie in anticipo per l'attenzione e buona giornata a tutti! 

W


----------



## Teerex51

I doubt we'll find a catch-all solution that mirrors "previsto" in Italian.

Depending on the type of installation/machinery, you might want to try:


pre-wired 
designated
ready (or -ready as a suffix)
geared
rigged

I'm sure there's still more...


----------



## Wade Aznable

Grazie Teerex per i tuoi suggerimenti sempre preziosi! 
In effetti mi togli dall'impàsse per quanto riguarda "previsto", perchè a seconda delle caratteristiche più d'una delle tue soluzioni va benone; rimango però impastoiato su "previsione". 

Ho pensato che "pre-wiring" in effetti può andar bene in caso di cablaggi e pre-elettrificazione, ma lascia fuori altre eventuali alimentazioni (aria, acqua, lubrificante), il dimensionamento della struttura per alloggiare l'equipaggiamento, le forature e quant'altro... mi servirebbe un termine onnicomprensivo che però anch'io temo non esista, o risulti una forzatura. 

Esempio: su un cartiglio di disegno tecnico, "predisposizione per guidanastro"... "web-guide equipment ???": essendo un cartiglio serve sintesi, non posso permettermi un giro di parole...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Wade ,

In questo caso, personalmente direi "*pre-set*": 
 "if  the equipment is *pre-set* for receiving the accessory/updrage/ ..."

Hoep it helps! 


_@Tee: Glad to see you're back, Buddy _


----------



## Wade Aznable

Grazie, Yulan, 

il problema è che tendenzialmente noi usiamo il termine "preset" quando si tratta di impostare dei valori di posizionamento che vengono memorizzati per poter essere usati di nuovo in seguito (esempio reale da uno dei nostri manuali d'uso: "la larghezza della carta da stampare può essere pre-impostata _- e qui usiamo preset -_ tramite il computer di comando"), quindi usare lo stesso termine con due significati può causare confusione, soprattutto considerando che quando la nostra documentazione va in inglese, non necessariamente è perchè il destinatario è un native, potrebbe essere un ucraino o un giapponese o un indiano. 

Non se ne esce, è un bagno di sangue!!!


----------



## Teerex51

_Fittable with, compatible with?_

Edit:Hey Yu, just taking a short break from a heavy workload


----------



## Wade Aznable

Non direi, Teerex. "Fittable" o "compatible" danno l'idea che la struttura può essere equipaggiata con l'accessorio, ma non quella che sono stati fatti i necessari lavori di predisposizione (che so, foratura, dimensionamento in fase di progetto, cablaggi e quant'altro necessario), ma magari questa è solo pignoleria da parte mia!

EDIT: lo stesso dizionario di WR mi dà questa definizione di "arrangement" 
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/arrangement 

che include _sistemazione, disposizione, organizzazione, preparativo_... quindi, aggiungendo un prefisso pre-, sembrerebbe accettabile... che ne dite?


----------



## johngiovanni

Could you use the word "preconfigured" for all or nearly all instances - "set up ahead of time"  (in some cases to meet specific requirements)?


----------



## Wade Aznable

Hello John, 
Yes, "preconfigured / preconfiguration" could work great! Thank You!


----------



## Yulan

Capisco benissimo, Wade.

Allora direi "pre-configured" ? 

Ciao


_EDIT: _
@ John! It seems you got the right one! ;-)


----------



## Wade Aznable

Ragazzi, mi avete aiutato tantissimo, per me era davvero un problemone! 
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Smilerose

Scusate, è passato tanto tempo da quando non mi sono collegata.Grazie a tutti, il termine che ho usato per la mia traduzione è stato "If applicable".
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Teerex51

Fooler said:


> Suggerirei _if planned_


To translate what and in what context? Would you use it in _"Se previsto dalla legge"?_


----------



## Fooler

Teerex51 said:


> To translate what and in what context? Would you use it in _"Se previsto dalla legge"?_



The suggestion is referred to Fabrizio's question. I forgot to mention, sorry


----------



## Teerex51

abry2811 said:
			
		

> Dinners include starter, main dish, fish or meat and dessert, _se previsto_.



This statement is badly formulated. If dinners are supposed to include *a, b, c,* and *d,* what does the dubitative tag _"se previsto"_ apply to?


----------



## Einstein

Fabry says he has solved the problem and seems to think the solution is of no interest to the rest of us. I would have asked him to give us the original sentence in Italian and to tell us what solution he chose.

Probably "se previsto" refers to the last item, dessert. Perhaps "if planned", but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Fooler

It's supposed to be referred to the last item and as per Teerex's quote, bad formulated. I would write : Dinners include starter, main dish, fish or meat and, _se previsto_, dessert.

Would _if planned_ here work ?


----------



## Teerex51

Fooler said:


> It's supposed to be referred to the last item and as per Teerex's quote, bad formulated. I would write : Dinners include starter, main dish, fish or meat and, _se previsto_, dessert.
> 
> Would _if planned_ here work ?


Does one plan dessert?
Dinner consists of starter(s), main course, fish or meat, and, if _included_, dessert.


----------



## Fooler

Teerex51 said:


> Does one plan dessert?
> Dinner consists of starter(s), main course, fish or meat, and, if _included_, dessert.



If _planned_ in a (restaurant) menu, perhaps, yes. That's what I meant. But according to me...........


----------



## King Crimson

Devo dire che anch'io ho avuto le stesse perplessità degli altri sulla chiarezza dell'OT, quel 'se previsto' dovrebbe essere ulteriormente precisato per rimuovere l'ambiguità. Ad esempio, spesso capita di leggere frasi come questa:

"Accessori”: caricabatterie, batterie e se previsti nell’Offerta Commerciale,

Qui si tratta di accessori che possono esserci o non esserci a seconda dell'offerta che è stata scelta. Mi viene da pensare che, nel caso di Fabrizio, ci possano essere dei menù che contemplano il dessert ed altri no, ma questo ovviamente dovrebbe essere precisato dopo 'se previsto' (ad esempio, "se previsto dal ristorante aderente all'iniziativa")


----------



## Teerex51

Fooler said:


> But according to me...........


_OT warning_  By the way, _according to + personal pronoun_ is not used and sounds odd in the first person. Most people simply say: _In my opinion_


----------



## Fooler

Grazie Teerex.


----------



## Einstein

Well said, Teerex.
Also: not "it is referred to" but "it refers to".


----------



## silviab84

Hello everyone, 
I need to translate "se previsto" in a product's data sheet.
There's a specific component in the drawing with the note "se previsto", in case you need to use it or not, depending on the model you purchase.
I would say "if needed" or "if applicable" but I don't think they are correct in this context.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## A User

Se il componente è presente solo su alcuni modelli: _if provided _(se fornito).
Se il componente non è incluso in nessun particolare allestimento o configurazione, ma si acquista a parte:
_purchased separately, separately available (se richiesto)._


----------



## theartichoke

Hi silvia, and welcome,

I'm thinking a bit more context would help. What is the component, and is it only _present_ in certain models, or is it some kind of separate component that is only _used _with certain models? _If provided _might be right, but _if present_ might also be right, or even _if applicable_ or _if needed_, depending on what the thing is and how it works.


----------



## silviab84

Thank you everyone.
In fact there's a slight difference between "if provided" and "se previsto" because "se previsto" considers that we might add the component (or not) in a specific project while "if provided" means that we can _phisically_ ship the component (in this case, a screw) or not.
I think "if provided" can work here anyways, but I'm wondering if there's a more specific option.
These are mounting instructions, IKEA style, with a drawing. There's a screw and, in brackets, the note _se previsto_


----------



## Benzene

_I suggest "if any", in the sense of "se ce ne sono" in the envelope of the screws.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## MR1492

I might be tempted to use _if present_ as suggested by theartichoke. We just bought an electric toothbrush and the brochure listed all the parts and accessories. It listed the parts and some were "if present in the package" so that might work.

Phil


----------

